# Digital Pianos



## hlolli

Does anyone know if digital piano can be much as realistic for excercise and personal use. I used to have cheap keybord with most sound pollution ever (MIDI sound from hell) I had to throw it and smash it. But I really have a small room so I'm considering buying Casio AP80 or something good around $1200. This has I think 3 sensivity setting and the hammer feeling plus the three pedals. I have heard an example but you know it's not something I can trust. Well say no more you got my point. Should I buy digital piano or not please comment!


----------



## hlolli

Nice, one week... Nothing


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi Hlolli,
Sorry for the delayed response, but I just joined this forum a few days back. My opinion on this: Nothing can substitute for the real thing. If you want to play the piano, then get a real piano. No matter how hard engineers try, the sound still comes out of a speaker in a digital piano - it's a keyboard attached to your stereo in simplest terms. I have yet to see an example of mechanical action being duplicated in digital form. 

For the best test of this, put a digital unit next to the real piano and do a side-by-side comparison yourself. Spend a few hours doing this if possible - only you can decide which one fits your best needs. Best of luck in this encounter. 

Lars


----------



## hlolli

thanks for the response, seemed like no one ever at this forum had ever seen a electrical keyboard 

btw Welcome to the forum


----------



## IAmKing

I have a Yamaha Clavinova. Its nothing compared to a real piano, but it gets the job done... and it sounds and plays fairly realistically. It was also really expensive... I can't remember exactly, but certainly more than $1200.

Having said that, there are several keys that need replacing because htey keep sticking (second time this happened)... :/


----------



## hlolli

Similar to thad one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Yamaha-Clavinova-CLP-152-S-Piano-Keyboard_W0QQitemZ280070232070QQcmdZViewItem
?


----------



## Edward Elgar

The people at Yamaha are trying to recreate the sound of the other strings as the pedal goes down. It's going to cost a bomb! It would be just easier to buy a proper piano.


----------

